# Chasing dollars....



## Nou82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Morning all! Aussie paramedic here doing remote work for several years after 10 years metropolitan.

I'm wanting to do some international stuff as I love the job and love to travel. Considering the RMI RMAP course in Seattle but have no idea if it's worth it, or if there would be a job in it for me afterwards, and most importantly what the pay is like.

I've heard US medics have to supplement their income a bit; just considering my options and seeing what I might be getting myself into 

Any thoughts??


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 2, 2014)

The remote guys I know do not need to supplement their income as they make a pretty solid salary. I've heard 6 digit numbers before.

Coming from AUS would probably help you here, especially if you've got remote experience because your education is better than a standard U.S. Paramedic. A lot of the remote stuff in North America is in Canada so it might be worth looking into reciprocity there too. If we can get it I have no doubt you can too. They have a similar model as you PCPs and ACPs, similar to your Paramedic and ICP model down there.

I can't comment on the class unfortunately.

Hopefully MedicTim will pop up. There's some contract guys on here as well, not exactly what you're looking for either. 

I believe there's a decent thread about RMI on here as well.


----------



## Nou82 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sweet as! Thanks mate, much appreciated. It gets a bit hard sometimes to sort the poo from the clay when it comes from info if you know what I mean  I've been caught out with companies looking great online and when you sign up with them... well it can be a little lacking.

My perfect job would be an even-time roster, actually practice medicine, FIFO and 6 figures. Surely that's not too much to ask?!


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 3, 2014)

I work industrial / oilfield/ remote medical clinics in northern Canada. The pay is good,  600-800 a day is the norm plus flights and most expenses for your 2-3 week rotation. I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. I live on the east coast and fly back and forth. My company looks after everything. Some of our clinics also do some expanded scope stuff like antibiotics and suturing. It can be hit or miss on how busy you will be. I have been on sites where you sit and do nothing for your entire rotation and others where we see 30-40+ pts a day split between 2 ACPs and 2 rns .
I have friends who work offshore and the money is similar and rotations are usually longer .
I will do my vast to answer any other questions you have.


----------



## youngblood (Nov 10, 2014)

Medic Tim said:


> I work industrial / oilfield/ remote medical clinics in northern Canada. The pay is good,  600-800 a day is the norm plus flights and most expenses for your 2-3 week rotation. I work 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. I live on the east coast and fly back and forth. My company looks after everything. Some of our clinics also do some expanded scope stuff like antibiotics and suturing. It can be hit or miss on how busy you will be. I have been on sites where you sit and do nothing for your entire rotation and others where we see 30-40+ pts a day split between 2 ACPs and 2 rns .
> I have friends who work offshore and the money is similar and rotations are usually longer .
> I will do my vast to answer any other questions you have.


For your 2 weeks on, are you on the entire time or the same shift each day for rotation?  For your flights back, do they only send you home, or say you wanted to travel for 2 weeks would they pay for your flight to your destination of choice. Thanks!


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 10, 2014)

youngblood said:


> For your 2 weeks on, are you on the entire time or the same shift each day for rotation?  For your flights back, do they only send you home, or say you wanted to travel for 2 weeks would they pay for your flight to your destination of choice. Thanks!


I work 12 hours on 12 hours on call. We rarely get called back. If we do we get OT. I have been flown to to USA and other Canadian cities instead of going directly home. My company said they couldn't guarantee doing it but if it is cheaper or close to the price of my usual flight home they would work with me.

Like I mentioned earlier experiences can vary.


----------

